# When I press my brakes....my parking lights come on



## Pumkin829 (Aug 29, 2010)

Whenever I press my brakes....my parking lights come on (in the front of the car). Also I just noticed...if I have my car on cruise control, when I turn my lights on, it makes my cruise control stop. When I have my lights on, my cruise control will not set! The "Set" button just blinks continually and will not set.

Specs: 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE
Can anyone help with this weird problem?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you have some messed-up wiring.... have you done anything electrical in your car recently?


----------



## Pumkin829 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well...at the end of June my car got a head gasket replacement. So of course they had to unplug alot of stuff and take my head to get cleaned and checked for cracks and etc.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check your stoplight bulbs and make sure the bulbs or their sockets aren't shorting.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Check your stoplight bulbs and make sure the bulbs or their sockets aren't shorting.


Check around your fuse or relay box (the one in the engine compartment) and see if all the wiring harnesses and connectors looks OK and wired up properly. Did this problem happen right after the HG change or this just came up?


----------



## Pumkin829 (Aug 29, 2010)

I just started noticing it about 2 weeks ago. Everything was fine after I got the HG done. and then all of the sudden my radio backlight would blacnk out sometimes. 


I will check the other recommendations out.


----------



## Pumkin829 (Aug 29, 2010)

I finally took it to a care center to see if they could figure out what the problem was......the problem was.........on the drivers side, rear tail light was fusing together and I pretty much needed a new bulb. So simple!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Didn't I say that on post #4?


----------



## Pumkin829 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes you did!!...I appreciate it!


----------

